# A typical weekend for Nacho



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho's morning walk with my dad's working cocker Scooby! Nacho continues to compete for top dog position... he continually loses 










Wet and cold after the walk. Time for a much needed nap on THE SOFA!



















Don't go back to work Daddy... I'll come with you!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH!! awesome pictures!! He is too funny that Nacho!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos! Nacho is super gorgeous! Maybe he could be a holdall dog instead of a handbag dog!  x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Great photos! Nacho is super gorgeous! Maybe he could be a holdall dog instead of a handbag dog!  x


Yes a holdall dog it is!! - I can just see myself going round the supermarket with a giant p.e bag with his little head poking out... think I'm missing the point


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats sooooo cute,nacho is gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photos! I love the ones of him in the bag! I have put Scarlett in my purse once, but she didn't really care for it lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Nacho! He reminds me of Vincent <3
I looooove the last photo, such a cheeky little face! Plus your boyfriend is HOOOOT!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I love Nacho! He reminds me of Vincent <3
> I looooove the last photo, such a cheeky little face! Plus your boyfriend is HOOOOT!


Haha. I love Vincent too. Hah I will show this post to Tom later... I'm sure his ego will burst  xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Nacho - you warm my heart! You are always too cute! - agree boyfriend v cute too!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Nacho is just such a cutie!!! xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, you have good taste in males


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heeheehee maybe we need a rate your fella thread


----------

